# Filtro Paso Bajo 87,5 - 108 Mhz



## eduardo70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Acabo de formar parte de estos foros sobre electrónica y tras leer varios hilos quiero realizar una aportación con este filtro paso bajo para la banda de FM que recientemente he diseñado, simulado y ya he empezado a construir.


----------



## joakiy (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte y bienvenido, los filtros son un elemento muy importante en cualquier transmisor, y casi todo el mundo los descuida.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 6, 2010)

bienvenido en este mundillo de electronicos, pues asi como dice joakiy es verdad, el pasabajos es algo muy importante que muchos lo dejan de lado


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 6, 2010)

interesante... tiene un par de variables frente a circuitos similares y me gusta la información de soporte que envías. Bienvenido al pabellón psiquiátrico de los locos por la RF.


----------



## eduardo70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bueno, filtro construido y funcionando perfectamente. Para obtener las capacidades adecuadas he realizado lo siguiente:

2,4 pF: Dos condensadores de 4,7 pF en serie.
20 pF: Dos condensadores de 10 pF en paralelo.
36 pF: Un condensador de  18 pF y otro de  15 pF en paralelo.
El resto son tal y como vienen en el esquema.

Como ya sabéis, el conectar condensadores en paralelo no se realiza solamente para conseguir  la capacidad adecuada, ya que el principal objetivo es disminuir las altas intensidades de RF que circulan por estos componentes,  ya que provocan calentamiento y en el peor de los casos, su destrucción. La capacidad exacta es difícil de calcular, ya que los condensadores reales varían su capacidad con la frecuencia y las capacidades de las pistas del circuito son difíciles de evaluar.

Los condensadores utilizados son cerámicos de disco de 100V y no han dado ningún problema tras varias horas de funcionamiento con 47W de salida. Eso sí, trabajando sobre carga artificial. Con desadaptaciones grandes de la antena (R.O.E. elevada) se perforarían con facilidad. Antiguamente utilizaba condensadores de Mica Plata tipo Unelco o cerámicos de disco de 1000V, pero ya no los encuentro en el mercado nacional. Si alguien sabe donde adquirirlos le agradezco me lo comunique.

El filtro lo he instalado en un amplificador que recientemente calculé y monté con un transistor bipolar 2SC2540 que he recuperado de un viejo amplificador para radioteléfono VHF. Este está polarizado en clase C y está entregando 47W (medidos después del filtro) excitándolo con 4,5 W y alimentándolo con 13,8V. El rendimiento del 62%. Todas las mediciones se han realizado a 100Mhz. Al instalar el filtro, únicamente he tenido que reajustar ligeramente la red adaptadora de salida del amplificador.

Respecto a vuestros comentarios sobre la importancia de los filtros, estoy completamente de acuerdo ya es fundamental no interferir otros servicios. Los amplificadores clase C que frecuentemente utilizamos en FM tienen un buen rendimiento, pero trabajan de forma no lineal, lo que provoca distorsión armónica a su salida. Esta se reduce con facilidad con un buen filtro paso bajo. Las principales normas de radiodifusión establecen que las emisiones no deseadas (espurias y armónicos) deben estar 60 dB como mínimo por debajo de la portadora. Si observamos la gráfica de transmisión de este filtro, comprobamos que cumplimos de sobra la normativa en cuanto a radiación de armónicos.

Os adjunto alguna fotografía del prototipo. Quedaría diseñarle un buen circuito impreso con un aspecto más ordenado. Como podéis ver, los prototipos los realizo con el método Manhattan,  ya que tratándose de RF, muchas veces tengo que realizar pequeñas modificaciones respecto al proyecto calculado.

Espero os sea útil este circuito y si os animáis, podéis montarlo sin miedo ya que está comprobado su correcto funcionamiento.

Un saludo y a disfrutar del apasionante mundo de la RF.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 7, 2010)

Bueno... voy a dimensionar este filtro para trabajarlo con 300W. según mis cálculos con condensadores a unos 250 voltios deberá trabajar bien. Tu equipo esta al peluche, gracias por las explicaciones.


----------



## joakiy (Sep 8, 2010)

eduardo70 dijo:


> Bueno, filtro construido y funcionando perfectamente. Para obtener las capacidades adecuadas he realizado lo siguiente:
> 
> 2,4 pF: *Dos condensadores* de 4,7 pF en serie.
> 20 pF: *Dos condensadores* de 10 pF en paralelo.
> ...




Es lo mejor que se puede hacer en circuitos RF, obtener la capacidad deseada combinando dos o más condensadores en paralelo, así reducimos las inductancias parásitas que crean los cuerpos y las patillas de los condensadores.


Otra apreciación es colocar las bobinas en ángulo de 90º unas de otras, y si se puede blindar cada etapa del filtro, mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 8, 2010)

joakiy, estas en lo cierto, ademas es importante respetar los valores, almenos eso creo, una forma buena de blindar que yo ya lo he hecho es colocando una chapa soldada por la placa, tapando todo el circuito, asi como los sintonizadores de television, no he tenido problemas haciendo el blindaje de ese modo.


----------



## eduardo70 (Sep 8, 2010)

Desde luego, si se quieren obtener los altos valores de atenuación que indica la simulación (mayor de -100 dB en la gráfica de trasmisión), es imprescindibre blindar cada una de las tres secciones de que consta el filtro. No obstante y tal y como se aprecia en las fotografias me he limitado a colocar las bobinas a 90º, con buenos resultados. La mayoría de los transmisores profesionales (RVR, Elenos, Siel etc.) no blindan cada sección del filtro y funcionan de lujo.

saludos.


----------



## Edumoperu (May 15, 2011)

Hola recien me inscribo a este foro y me parece interesante toda la informacion que aca se brinda. El motivo de mi  busqueda es que tengo un proyecto para realizar un amplificador de 500 watts FM y necesito un buen filtro pasa bajos. Me pregunto si el filtro que detallan anteriormente se puede utilizar y que consideraciones debo tener para dimensionarlo para 500 watts ya que las pruebas que mencionan son solamente para potencias bajas.


----------



## exetv (May 15, 2011)

hola amigos, yo creo que lo mejor es usar filtros pasabajos pero tambien agregarle un filtro stub, nunca estan demas, saludos


----------



## kakemarake (Jun 16, 2015)

hola, tengo un problema emito en 103mhz  me vino telecomunicaciones que hacia interferencias 
en la banda aerea de 110  a 140mhz  , podria hacer algun fitro stub o algo para atenuar gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenos días.

Primero hay que conocer algunas cosas.

¿Con qué potencia emites?

¿A qué distancia están los equipos Receptores de Aviación? estoy preguntando la ubicación de los equipos Receptores de Aviación y no el Aeropuerto.

Tu equipo emisor ¿Dispone de algún Filtro Pasa Bajos? y qué tipo de FPB

El Equipo Emisor ¿Es comercial?... ¿Está omologado?

¿Te han precintado el equipo?.

Conociendo estos datos, se podría valor la gravedad del problema.

Sería interesante que dispusieras de un Analizador de Espectros. Con este equipo se podría cuantificar con más detalle cuál es el problema.

Puede pasar que tu emisor no tenga problemas de Armónicos y estubiera radiando señales espureas, sin relación con frecuencias Armónicas. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que ninguna de las frecuencias Armónicas de la banda de FM (87,5 - 108Mhz) caen en la Banda Aerea (110 - 136Mhz) por lo que dificilmente deberían de causar problemas en la Banda Aerea

Por curiosidad ¿En qué parte de España estás? 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> hola, tengo un problema emito en 103mhz  me vino telecomunicaciones que hacia interferencias
> en la banda aerea de 110  a 140mhz  , podria hacer algun fitro stub o algo para atenuar gracias


Hola a todos , caro Don kakemarake la frequenzia de 103MHz no tiene una relación harmonica con 108 Hasta 138Mhz (banda aeronautica) , asi si hay alguna reclamación de una interferencia molesta en esa banda seguramente hay una oscilación espuria (parametrica) en algun paso amplificador de tu transmissor e esa debe sener averiguado lo mas rapido possible .
Como ya mui bien aclarado ustedes tiene que tener disponible en las manos un Analizador de Espectros que es lo equipo que te mides corretamente la "limpieza" de lo sinal generado por tu transmissor. Haora !OJO! , interferencias molestas en la banda aeronautica seguramente es sinal de serios problemas con las autoridades gobernamental locais y las consequenzias son graves y severas (retención del equipo transmissor y pagamento de elevadas multas $$), portanto te recomendo sanar ese problema lo mas rapido possible para que despues no sea ustedes responsabilizado por qualquer eventual sinistro que desafortunadamente venga a ocorrer.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (Jun 18, 2015)

el equipo 600w  4 dipolos gamma  ,  tiene filtro homologado no esta pero el fitro de salida es el mismo que suono telecom mirare el excitador  podria serlo que oscilara


----------



## siracom (Feb 29, 2016)

hola, como puedo calcular el filtro Cauer para la banda de 300 mhz, necesito eliminar un armonico en los 600 mhz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 29, 2016)

siracom dijo:


> hola, como puedo calcular el filtro Cauer para la banda de 300 mhz, necesito eliminar un armonico en los 600 mhz.


Hola caro Don siracom ?? que tal enpleyar un trap hecho con un cable coaxial de 50 Ohmios cortado a 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de trabajo (300MHz) con su estremo en corto ?? , ese corto es reflejado como un abierto en lo otro estremo (ese en paralelo con la salida del transmissor) , pero tanbiem como un corto circuito en lo segundo harmonico (600MHz) atenuando ao menos unos 30Db en su nivel     
! Suerte ! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

